# How to cut back the flow....??



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I have an Ehiem 2217 for my 75 gallon and the flow is just a bit too much for my liking. I had an idea to cut back on the flow a bit. I think if I drill a few more holes in the spray bar then the flow inside the tank wont be so bad. This should work right? Where can I get another spray bar in case I screw this one up?

Thanks


----------



## Steve Pituch (Jan 25, 2004)

Hey Kevin,

I may have pointed the nozzles too much down toward the plants, if they are swaying to much. You can twist the exit manifold so the nozzles are horizontal. This will reduce the turblence directed at the plants. You may have to lower the exit manifold a bit and also make sure the tank is topped off with water.

Its really not a lot of flow for a 75 gallon tank. I think its quite a bit less than my 2228.

Steve


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

You can simply partially close the output valve to reduce the flow, once the filter gets worn in and full of mulm it will slow down and you'll want to open it back up again. I drilled a hole in the end of my spraybar so that the water would also shoot out the end like this:










Drilling more holes in the spraybar is also a good idea, it will reduce the pressure but maintain the volume.

Giancarlo Podio


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I have adjusted the angle of the nozzles and it seems to have helped some. Im not too worried about the plants, but the fish seemed to be contantly fighting the current. I think its probably okay now though. Thanks!


----------



## Nystina (Nov 24, 2004)

Im having the same problem, i bought a Rena XP3 for my 50 gal and the plants/fish are no match for the current. I know in time it will slow down a bit but for now i restricted the flow to about half. 

Will this wear anything out prematurely? 

I also thought of these other solutions if it does not eventually slow down to a more manageable level:
1. build a longer spraybar
2. increase the size of the existing holes
3. make more holes
4. pack the cannister full of bio media

Anyone know any of these methods NOT to work? OR perhaps the best combination?

Thanks!


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Just let it get clogged up?? 

Seriously, I've known people who have had good luck with the above suggestions, and I don't think it's any more of a stress on the filter itself (probably less with less restriction).

As for a replacement spray bar, here's a really nice one. My 2028 came with this one and it's _really_ nice since it has adjustable joints so it's easier to position just where you want it.
installation kit


----------



## JLudwig (Feb 16, 2004)

I also have an oversized Rena filter, I removed the spray completely and just used the tube+elbow as an outlet facing the front glass, works fine...

Jeff


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 17, 2004)

> You can simply partially close the output valve to reduce the flow


You can close off the valve ever so slightly, but too much can create a bit too much back pressure on the canister's pump. I believe you need to have a very "gentle" hand when doing this.

In addition to an ever so slight closure of the output valve, and drilling a hole in the spraybar's end cap, you may also want to try simply opening up the diameter of the spraybar's existing holes. That often works like a charm.

Mike


----------

